# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Enclosure size for Ranitomeya imitator?

## guilletto

Hi there! Im planning to buy a Ranitomeya but I wanna do things well. First buy the correct terrarium and then decore it. 
I got an offer of an Exo Terra terrarium 60cm length x 45 cmx45 (high). Is it good for these frogs? I know height is the most important thing for tree frogs but I dont know for Ranitomeya imitator. I have read posts here telling about 10 gallons vertical enclosures (45cm of height). So, although my terrarium is longer than high, i guess it would be ok , wouldnt?

Another question is about ventilation because its of Exo Terra, but i think i can put on saran-wrap, not?

Thnks people!

----------


## Carlos

Enclosure information in here: Frog Forum - Imitating Dart Frog, Ranitomeya imitator / Dendrobates imitator (Schulte, 1986) - Care and Breeding..

----------


## Lynn

HI guilletto,
I believe it is the very minimum height needed.
I would go w/ 24" high........ if you can?

Remember--- after substrate ( that takes up say 5-6 inches ), then the background ? , then the plants.
(all taking up their 'space')

I have mine in a 24"h . I can't imagine them in an 18" ( 45 cm high ) 
They really love to climb . Mine use the entire enclosure.

Lynn

----------


## guilletto

Thnk you so much! I will try to get an exo terra 45x45x60 or if possible 60x45x60  :Smile: 
I guess its better to wait for save money and not to waste it (view from the future)


> HI guilletto,
> I believe it is the very minimum height needed.
> I would go w/ 24" high........ if you can?
> 
> Remember--- after substrate ( that takes up say 5-6 inches ), then the background ? , then the plants.
> (all taking up their 'space')
> 
> I have mine in a 24"h . I can't imagine them in an 18" ( 45 cm high ) 
> They really love to climb . Mine use the entire enclosure.
> ...

----------


## Lynn

Hi 
*Nice finds !*
I'm answering your PM questions here so *all*   :Adoration:  can chime in  :Smile: 
I would most definitely go with the 60 cm high.

I have my (5) leucs  in a 90cm wide - they love it!

I would not worry about the size of the enclosure. More fun ! It would have enough room to house  more than one pair ( same s. I have 2 breeding pr of R imitator "varadero" in a 45cm x45cm x60cm. I have never seen any sign of aggression-- Both pair are breeding as there is plenty of room and a billion places for them to sneak off to. 

As for the accessories--- just be certain they are in working order as  I'm  sure you are paying a lot ........or the extra stuff.
Make sure it's a _misting system_ and not equipment that was used for a rain chamber? A misting system is really something you should  have in these  size tanks for darts- otherwise you'll get arthritis  :Big Grin: 


Fogger? don't know ?......Keep in mind --- these little guys are escape artists ! Every opening that is made in the top has to be done very carefully. Otherwise they *WILL* get out !  :Frog Surprise: 

I have all my darts in exo's--- ALL of the screens have been removed and replaced with glass. I suppose you could cover the screen with plexi ( cut to fit).
However when it's covered ---it rusts.  I have rust on the screen tops of my tree frogs enclosures   :Frown: 
The lower /back  ( of my dart  exo's) are  drilled for automatic draining. I use mist system in all ( mist King) / no fogger.
The  drilled / draining automatically - is SUPER  ! I can't imagine them not drilled.

Hope this helps
Lynn

----------


## guilletto

Some questions after your answers. 
First of all, I he decided to buy Exo Terra 45x45x60 as you recommend me. It will cost 60€ so It's cheap. 

If you say me not to use a fogger, I won't use it. 
I can't buy MistKing (it would be very expensive to ship to Spain  :Frown:  ) but I can buy Monsoon or  another cheaper in reptile shops 

Why should I cover the top ? it is supposedly for keeping humidity but if I got a rain system, could I not to cover? I would avoid growing bacteria and fungus

Last, I don't understand how you make draining. Are there photos or videos?



> *Nice finds* 
> I'm answering your PM questions here so *all*   can chime in 
> I would most definitely go with the 60 cm high.
> 
> I have my (5) leucs  in a 90cm wide - they love it!
> 
> I would not worry about the size of the enclosure. More fun ! It would have enough room to house  more than one pair ( same s. I have 2 breeding pr of R imitator "varadero" in a 45cm x45cm x60cm. I have never seen any sign of aggression-- Both pair are breeding as there is plenty of room and a billion places for them to sneak off to. 
> 
> As for the accessories--- just be certain they are in working order as  I'm  sure you are paying a lot ........or the extra stuff.
> ...

----------


## Lynn

> Some questions after your answers. 
> First of all, I he decided to buy Exo Terra 45x45x60 as you recommend me. It will cost 60€ so It's cheap. 
> 
> If you say me not to use a fogger, I won't use it. 
> I can't buy MistKing (it would be very expensive to ship to Spain  ) but I can buy Monsoon or  another cheaper in reptile shops 
> 
> Why should I cover the top ? it is supposedly for keeping humidity but if I got a rain system, could I not to cover? I would avoid growing bacteria and fungus
> 
> Last, I don't understand how you make draining. Are there photos or videos?


Hi ,
You will be very happy with the 45 x 60 ! It was a great by. Exciting !
BTW -I believe  _mist king_ is a Canadian  Co. You can buy directly from them. You don't have to purchase from a co/ in the us.
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

I didn't say not to use a fogger. I have never used one ( "don't know") . Maybe other members have experience with foggers and exo tops.  :Smile: 

Most mist systems use 1/4" tubing --- the tubing slips into an opening in the back of the exo top made specifically for tubing and cords. 
I would have to say that if the tops are not sealed - you will likely have difficulty keep the humidity high enough. 

Sorry- I do not have a video of the drilling. I had a glass guy do it for me. I found someone to do it for $20 /per tank.
I removed the screens and cut the glass for the tops. But was not going to mess with the drilling.

I believe A FF search will find you instructions, however. Drilling is not necessary but simply a convenience. 

Lynn

----------


## guilletto

Ok! I have seen Monsoon 109€ and MistKing for 139€. I think I'll buying Monsoon except you say to me there is a big quality difference.
About draining, I read about a PVC with holes that raised on the layer (of course covered) which you could siphone or something like that to remove extra water. 


> Hi ,
> You will be very happy with the 45 x 60 ! It was a great by. Exciting !
> BTW -I believe  _mist king_ is a Canadian  Co. You can buy directly from them. You don't have to purchase from a co/ in the us.
> MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
> 
> I didn't say not to use a fogger. I have never used one ( "don't know") . Maybe other members have experience with foggers and exo tops. 
> 
> Most mist systems use 1/4" tubing --- the tubing slips into an opening in the back of the exo top made specifically for tubing and cords. 
> I would have to say that if the tops are not sealed - you will likely have difficulty keep the humidity high enough. 
> ...

----------


## Lynn

Hello,

" _I read about a PVC with holes that raised on the layer (of course covered) which you could siphone or something like that to remove extra water._"

Sorry- My dart tanks are not set up this way.  My tanks drain - as mentioned -from a hole drilled into the back-lower glass- of the tanks. The hole is positioned at the upper level of the hydro. 

" _I think I'll buying Monsoon except you say to me there is a big quality difference._"

We have not discussed Monsoon products --specifically ?
I have never used Monsoon brand products , so I have zero experience with them. Sorry    :Smile: 

You could post a ? regarding _ Monsoon_  products? Maybe other members might  have some tips for you ?

Lynn

----------


## guilletto

Sorry, I meant Exo Terra Monsoon RS400. Ok I'll do it  :Wink: 


> Hello,
> Thnk you so much!
> " _I read about a PVC with holes that raised on the layer (of course covered) which you could siphone or something like that to remove extra water._"
> 
> Sorry- My dart tanks are not set up this way.  My tanks drain - as mentioned -from a hole drilled into the back-lower glass- of the tanks. The hole is positioned at the upper level of the hydro. 
> 
> " _I think I'll buying Monsoon except you say to me there is a big quality difference._"
> 
> We have not discussed Monsoon products --specifically ?
> ...

----------

